

Kyle: A password manager for paranoids. - marcusfrex
http://sceptive.com/p/kyle-a-password-manager-for-paranoids

======
marcusfrex
Hi, i'm the developer. :)

One point to add for misunderstandings is that listing animal names and
passwords mostly protects you from keyloggers.

Even someone knows your master-key and all the details you use, it should
monitor what you copy-pasted. Otherwise try/fail would be notified on limited
environments if the attacker is not lucky enough.

------
toconnor
So instead of storing passwords it has a repeatable process for generating
hashed passwords for a given host+account+port+master key?

One problem I see is that your favorite animal might result in a password that
isn't allowed for a given site. But I assume the paranoid target user would
never use such a site.

------
spb
I like this. It's similar in nature to what I'm looking to do with blot.pw
(more information at
[https://github.com/stuartpb/hashblot/wiki/About](https://github.com/stuartpb/hashblot/wiki/About)
)

------
xxxmadraxxx
Yeah. That looks really convenient and user-friendly </sarcasm>

------
borplk
I didn't quite understand what it's doing. Can someone explain?

~~~
mosselman
It seems to be a command-line tool to generate passwords based on the url
(domain), username and some master password. The tool has a list of animals to
add to the mix, this is probably all hashed somewhat like so pass_gen(domain,
user, master_pass, for_each(animal)). You then see the password you can copy-
paste into the password field next to the animal's name. You pick the same
favorite animal every time and as such will be able to pick the same password
every time.

